# McAfee Firewall and Canon Mp620 printer



## IDOSEW (Oct 5, 2010)

I have a Canon Pixma MP620 to which my Vista desktop and an XP laptop connect wirelessly. I have had this set up for approximately a year. Recently (a week ago), when I print, nothing prints out and I get the Canon dialog box indicating that the printer is not responding. After talking with Canon Tech support, it was determined that the cause was McAfee firewall (I have their Total Protection suite). If I temporarily turn off the firewall, the printer prints. I have tried to adjust the settings on the McAfee Firewall to open the port that the printer seems to be using (CNBJP_000085f7d4FA) but I get a message that this is an invalid port (and which should it be,TCP/IP or UDP). My family has now been trained to turn off the firewall whenever they want to print, but there should be a better solution. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.:sigh:


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

canon printer ports 8611-8614 tcp+udp in your firewall


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

check the McAfee logs, should be something like this

right click on the McAfee icon in the lower right of your screen, choose "Firewall", then click "View Events"


----------



## josephrios546 (Oct 15, 2010)

This can be a simple case of software incompatibility. Mcafee is a very potential and good security software which does not allow any kind of unwanted material to remain on PC. So, thats why it is not allowing printer to run on system. Install some another security program as per priority.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

yup, seems to be McAfee, as tunning it off solves the problem

it must be blocking communication with the printer, McAfee logs might say which ports or programs have been blocked


----------

